# Meteorologia: Aplicativo em Excel para analise de dados



## Mago (17 Abr 2007 às 18:25)

Boas

Junto coloco aqui para Download um aplicativo em *Excel* baseado já num outro que vi num forum espanhol mas adaptei-o à nossa lingua e coloquei mais umas parcelas.

Com a introdução manual das temperaturas, regista varios dados como noites tropicais, dias gelados completos, media das maximas e minimas, dias por ano, maximas e minimas absolutas por dias etc. tem também um gráfico, etc.

Se verificarem algum erro nas formulas digam. 

Util para quem nao tem estação meteorologica automatica.

http://rapidshare.com/files/26506023/MeteoPtcom.zip


----------



## Kraliv (17 Abr 2007 às 23:06)

*Re: Aplicativo em Excel para analise de dados*



Mago disse:


> Boas
> 
> Junto coloco aqui para Download um aplicativo em *Excel* baseado já num outro que vi num forum espanhol mas adaptei-o à nossa lingua e coloquei mais umas parcelas.
> 
> ...






Podes crer que sim  

Não percebo nada   de Excel mas vai dar jeito de certeza.


----------



## PedroNGV (13 Fev 2008 às 18:40)

Mago, será que tu ou alguém podem voltar a colocar este aplicativo online?

Obrigado!


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2008 às 18:48)

Pois, a mim aparece-me "file not found"


----------



## PedroNGV (13 Fev 2008 às 19:35)

AnDré disse:


> Pois, a mim aparece-me "file not found"



Os ficheiros no rapidshare após algum tempo sem descargas, são eliminados. É este o caso, por isso é que solicitei a quem tiver a aplicação para voltar a colocá-la online!


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2008 às 19:50)

PedroNGV disse:


> Os ficheiros no rapidshare após algum tempo sem descargas, são eliminados. É este o caso, por isso é que solicitei a quem tiver a aplicação para voltar a colocá-la online!



Ah! Obrigado pelo esclarecimento
Não tinha reparado que este tópico já era antigo


----------



## Minho (13 Fev 2008 às 23:56)

Ora, aí vai fresquinho


----------



## Thomar (14 Fev 2008 às 00:08)

Minho disse:


> Ora, aí vai fresquinho



Obrigado!!!


----------



## vitamos (14 Fev 2008 às 10:47)

Assim fazer o resumo do ano 2008 cerá certamente mais fácil!

Muito obrigado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Fev 2008 às 12:48)

Belíssimo ! 
Também tenho um, mas não é tão completo.

Obrigado !


----------



## AnDré (14 Fev 2008 às 14:08)

Sim, o que eu tinha feito também não era tão completo. (Nem pouco mais ou menos )

Já agora, não existe nenhum em relação à precipitação?


----------



## Gilmet (14 Fev 2008 às 17:24)

Já o tenho! Obrigado... é bastante útil


----------



## PedroNGV (14 Fev 2008 às 17:39)

Obrigado!!! O meu também não era tão completo! Este está excelente! 

Agora é só fazer a ligação deste ao meu e fico com as informações completíssimas!!


----------



## vitamos (15 Fev 2008 às 09:35)

PedroNGV disse:


> Obrigado!!! O meu também não era tão completo! Este está excelente!
> 
> Agora é só fazer a ligação deste ao meu e fico com as informações completíssimas!!



Eu optei por manter a minha folha com os meses separados e esta em paralelo para análise comparativa. Assim ao fim de cada mês basta descarregar os dados em bloco (dois simples copy paste) e voilá.


----------

